# Oeiras - Video e fotografias de mau tempo



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 20:12)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPEOVnzxCZo[/YOUTUBE]

Primeira tentativa de partilhar a minha mania de andar à chuva. Primeira tentativa de pôr um filme no YouTube. Comentários bem vindos (aqui e lá) .

Esta "rodagem" foi filmada no dia 20 de Outubro do ano passado, na Ribeira da Lage (Oeiras), num episódio semelhante ao desta semana. Antigamente era mais espectacular - com menos água a ribeira transbordava por todos os lados, se calhasse estar maré cheia, por causa da turbulência no final do caneiro. O Isaltino e os seus engenheiros espertos lá fizeram obras para "civilizar" mais a coisa... Pena! O que dá vontade de rir é aquela lagoa que invariavelmente se forma junto ao portão da Estação Agronómica Nacional, cortando o trânsito entre Oeiras e Nova Oeiras - aconteceu outra vez na segunda-feira, acontece sempre que chove um pouco, a gente até já se habituou a não passar por ali quando faz mau tempo...

Filmei as últimas cenas às 4 da manhã (por causa da maré cheia). Imaginem a cena, estava eu caminhando às 4 da manhã numa noite de chuva debaixo dos eucaliptos, no parque de merendas junto à ribeira. Pára um carro de patrulha, eu sigo como se nada fosse comigo (e tinha que ser?), eles avançam devagar a acompanhar-me  acabo por subir até ao passeio e um dos tipos pergunta se está tudo bem, assim com um ar paternalista  que vontade de rir! É bom saber que há sempre alguém quem se preocupa e que olha por ti!


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 20:18)

Parece que tenho um problema técnico. Porque não aparece o link do You Tube?


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2007 às 20:30)

Consegues ver o video no site do youtube? Se sim, edita a tua mensagem e troca aquele código todo pelo link directo para o video.


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 21:24)

Obrigado Fil. Problema resolvido, o filme está no ar!

Aqui vai uma foto tirada no passeio marítimo (antes de o Isaltino ter embonecadado aquilo).


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2007 às 21:33)

Ganda foto


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

Bons videos!! 

Estou a imaginar o que iria na cabeça dos senhores agentes


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 23:28)

Esta foi tirada na segunda-feira passada 19/11 em Santo Amaro de Oeiras, às 20:21, olhando para Sul.











Tentativas de puxar alguma coisa com o Photoshop, tanto puxei que a qualidade não é grande coisa. Mas imaginem, quando vi a imagem no lcd da câmara tinha o aspecto que mostro em baixo, achei que não dava nada! Era uma de uma sequência que tirei de algumas 20 fotos com quatro segundos de exposição cada, tentando que o intervalo entre cada uma fosse mínimo - a máquina não o faz automaticamente e ainda por cima demora eras a gravar o RAW!
Felizmente era raw! e o software faz milagres... Que divertido!


----------



## adiabático (23 Nov 2007 às 00:09)




----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 11:32)

adiabático disse:


> Filmei as últimas cenas às 4 da manhã (por causa da maré cheia). Imaginem a cena, estava eu caminhando às 4 da manhã numa noite de chuva debaixo dos eucaliptos, no parque de merendas junto à ribeira. Pára um carro de patrulha, eu sigo como se nada fosse comigo (e tinha que ser?), eles avançam devagar a acompanhar-me  acabo por subir até ao passeio e um dos tipos pergunta se está tudo bem, assim com um ar paternalista  que vontade de rir! É bom saber que há sempre alguém quem se preocupa e que olha por ti!






Coisas que acontecem 
Numa das trovoadas de Setembro por volta da meia noite fui tentar tirar fotografias para uma zona alta e sem obstáculos de Paço de Arcos, ali perto do Oeiras Parque:











Cada carro que passava, ou paravam ou quase que paravam para ver que maluquinho estava ali de tripé montado aquelas horas. Lá percebiam que era para fotografar raios e seguiam. No final ainda apanhei um cagaço, aparece-me um tipo com mau aspecto vindo de não sei aonde, já estava a ver a minha vida a andar para trás, mas era um gajo meio com os copos só para pedir lume. Nunca mais ia embora, queria conversa xiça, fez-me perder os poucos raios que poderia ter fotografado. Bem, bazei e não voltei a repetir.


----------

